# Rosalind Olivia's birth story



## AC1987

So a bit of a back story, I had an ultrasound on March 14th, and they told me that the baby is measuring small, their estimated weight gain was 4 pounds 14 ounces.. so they were not sure if it was because of my build or if there was a problem with the placenta or umbillical cord. But they said everything looked good at the time so I was sent home, but was told that I needed another ultrasound in a week, and also was told it'd be a good idea not to go past week 39, so they went ahead and booked my induction for the 23rd, with the posability of having an induction on the 21st if anything showed up.

So talk about STRESS... I was freaking out thinking about how I would need to be induced while also worrying that the baby might be too small and require NICU. gah!

So allll this past week I've been wishing the baby out haha! Trying all the old wives tales... eating dates, walking lots, curry etc!

Finally out of the blue on the 19th around 5pmish I get what feels like a contraction, now I had been getting braxton hicks for the past 2 weeks so I wasn't really sure if that was it or not..

So I still go abouts as normal.. then by 6 I notice I am getting them frequently, about one every 7 mins, I think oh how strange this seems to be faster as I figured since with cassidy I laboured for like 35 hours before having her then the 2nd time should be about 15ish hours.

So after timing them for half an hour I quit and get on with other stuff.

8pm comes around and I think ok well if this is a false start or not the real thing a bath will stop it. And that wasn't a good idea I started getting them ALOT closer together after the bath..

So I just start timing them on and off... around 9-10pm they were 3-5mins apart... like for real! lasting 1 min.. at that point one of my online friends tells me I should probably go to the hospital. Me still being in a lovely state of denial didn't tell my hubby..

At about 11-midnight they get to 2-4 mins apart lasting 1 min... at this point I think umm ok maybe I should tell the hubby. So I do, then I call the midwife who then says "Now what makes you think you are in labour?" gah! really?? I mean I know i don't fall into the catergory of women who labour but still hahah

So then we leave here at midnight for the ride to the hospital, I keep noticing them getting stronger, and like I was getting more back labour this time like it kinda hurt, I don't remember it really hurting much with Cassidy.

A little after 1am arrive at the hospital, walk from the parking deck to the hospital.. go up to labour and delivery, the administrator is like "What are you here for?" me "Umm I think i am in labour?" "Oh have a seat" LOL!! Seriously do I not look the part of a lady being in labour??

So at like 130ish I think the midwife checks me and you can tell she is trying to come to terms with the fact that I AM in labour.. and she is like "You are at a 6 pushing a 7 dialated" I felt like laughing at her saying told you so LOL! But I didn't.. and she goes "So you got dropped off at the door? " me "Oh no I walked from the parking deck" I think she was having a very hard time with accepting all of it.

Anyways she tells me my waters are about to burst soom. She walks out of the door and sure enough they go! But not the dramatic woosh like what I was expecting hahah I actually had thought I was starting to wet myself.

Then by the time I walk from the triage station to my room I go from a 6-10!!! Insane!! I went from wanting to labour in the tub to wanting an epidural NOW!!

They asked me if I had the need to push they wouldn't be able to give me one... *cough* so I told them Oh no I don't have the urge to push. When in fact I didn't know how much longer I'd be able to fight the urge to push haha.. but OMG... not to scare anyone. But the pain this time was like WAAYYY worse than with Cassidy like I don't know if it was because it didn't build to it orr what... but yikes!! and then it felt like FOREVER for the epidural to work... probably just half an hour. At one point the nurse says "Well if you can talk through the contraction its working" me "Oh no, I can talk through them, they just REALLY hurt" I'm sure I said a ton more dramatic stuff bahahha

So then after the epidural FINALLY starts to work the urge to push is still there.. was it 3am?

So when the midwife comes in she tells me that I should rest a bit before trying..

But apparently the baby's heart rate dropped twice I think to 80 and then 50 from what I heard the nurse tell her.

So they decide I need to push the baby out then. so after half an hour of pushing maybe longer can't remember Rosalind Olivia came into the world at 358am and weighing 5 pounds 9 ounces :)

Overall I am glad I went in when I did, can't imagine if I had waited any longer!! And I hadn't meant to wait so long for getting an epidural but everything happened SO fast.

Recovery is better this time I got a 2nd degree tear but overall feel SO much better aside from feeling weak haha

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-03-20001006_zps5b9b52eb.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-03-20001008_zpsb2fb25f4.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-03-20001009_zps20b2dee5.jpg


----------



## josephine3

Good story ashley! Many congrats! Are u happy with another girl? Aw i was hoping you'd say no tearing! Sounds like u dealt with the pain really well well done xxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Ashley congratulations, she's so cute!! You did so well by the sounds of it. X


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## dinosaur2010

Congratulations! I was just busy asking you on another thread had you had a sweep yet and someone said you'd had your baby! She's gorgeous!! Do you think any of your labour inducing techniques worked??


----------



## loulabump

Shes lovely congratulations x


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay! Congrats! Our babies were only born a day apart! :) As someone just told me, such a nice thing to have spring babies :happydance:

Also, I know what you mean about the weird looks from the staff - I walked around and didn't get any pain meds, and the fact that as a FTM she was born in only 30-40 minutes during the last stage - seriously I think the midwives were surprised as hell! They never seemed to believe me either til they checked on me and were like "oh wow the baby is coming" lol


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats AC she is a cutie! Lovely name too!


----------



## Waiting4bb

What a great story. I am so glad that you were able to avoid an induction! She is beautiful. <3


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations! Gorgeous baby!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks everyone!! I'm unsure what is better, my first labour the pains came gradually so I found it was much easier on my body, however the post partum SUCKED big time. This time the labour was kinda awful :haha: but the post partum is actually fine! Like I'm sore but no where near as bad as after I had my 1st.

I feel way more human this time around too! And the nurses were really good at taking care of me through it all :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

congrats hun shes precious xx


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## sarah1980

Lovely story!


----------

